

An Anonymous Black Market via BitCoin and Tor - chaosmachine
http://silkroad420.wordpress.com/

======
bcaulf
There is no way this is going to survive. It is a huge threat to the public
perception of the authority of the US federal government and they will make
sure it does not exist in short order.

------
kiba
It's interesting to see if a crypto-economy emerge. If a vibrant black market
succeed, the _Diamond Age_ world just might be possible.

------
joezydeco
How do I anonymously receive my uranium/LSD/weed in the US Mail? I could use a
maildrop, but there's still a paper trail.

~~~
dalore
What would happen most likely is that customs would seize it and you would get
a note in the mail that something was confiscated.

Otherwise you could get anyone in trouble by mailing them contraband, like
your favourite politician.

